# Craftsman 917.270940 fuel pump question



## bripatch1 (Jun 13, 2011)

This Craftsman twin has a B&S 20 hp motor 461707-0145-E3 with a fuel pump
that appears to be failing after a a couple of minutes running time. It will respond
briefly as it begins to stall if I quickly add choke but then it dies completely.
With the cover plate of the pump removed it looks like the rubber diaphragm 
has collapsed concavely into the pump's rear wall. My question is whether this
is its normal shape or should it stay flat ? We had fuel pump repair kit put in a
year and a half ago. Any thoughts appreciated , Regards, Bripatch1


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

The last time I had a similar problem like this it was the breather assembly hose had came off the housing. I am not sure about the pump question but someone should be able to help you with that question..


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

The bigest problem with todays air cooled 4 and 2 cycle engines is fuel related. I mean ethanol related. Your diaphram should be dimppled but not sagging. If it is dry and has little flex, either way replace it.


----------

